# Toilet Seat Up or Down?



## Roy (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's a solution to a problem I didn't know existed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif But then again, I don't have any women in the house! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 7, 2004)

A battery free solution I posted on another thread .





A photoluminescent toliet seat.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have any women in the house either, and I usually (virtually always) keep the toliet seat down. So I won't hit cold porcelain even if the nightlight in the bathroom is unplugged or blown out. But I'd review a toliet seat status light if anyone sent me one for review. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LightScene (Jan 8, 2004)

This is an interesting topic. The little room where my toilet sits doesn't have an electrical connection for a night light. My main fear is that I'll sit down when the seat is Up! I've come close a couple of times.

Lately, I've been carrying a Palight with me on those middle of the night excursions. I replaced the rubber casing with ordinary plastic wrap to make it much smaller and lighter. It's "Low" mode provides plenty of light without hurting your eyes, as long as you don't look right at it.

I had a 3D flashlight sitting in the closet, so I just got it out, took off the head, and put a green led on top, to make a 'candle' out of it. I put it in the toilet room, and I'll turn it on before I go to bed each night. It'll be interesting to see how long the batteries last.

No women in the house for me either.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jan 8, 2004)

Strange... I'm always putting the seat and lid DOWN, but when my girlfriend comes to visit, she puts the seat down but leaves the lid UP. 

I always put it down because it looks neater, and keeps the cat from drinking out of the toilet. Funny thing is, SHE has a cat, but apparently isn't concerned the guy might drink out of her toilets...


----------



## Avix (Jan 8, 2004)

I put a "touch light" in the bathroom just to the left of the door a couple of inches above the light switch, that was about 2 years ago now, my wife thought it wasn't enough light untill the first time she used it at 0dark 32, then she decided it was just right. and thats 2 years on 1 set of AA alkalines...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 4, 2004)

I always get told off for leaving
the seat up.


----------



## PoppyGoddess (Feb 19, 2004)

Yup, I got one. It works well. Takes care of your wife's complains. It's a little scary seeing it at night though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not a very good "man" in many ways.

But I put the damn seat and lid DOWN!

I also never let us run out of throne paper!


----------



## JJHitt (Feb 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Alaric Darconville said:*
Funny thing is, SHE has a cat, but apparently isn't concerned the guy might drink out of her toilets... 

[/ QUOTE ]

You mean there is something else that cats can drink out of?


----------



## FlashGordon (Feb 20, 2004)

Forget the seat.... Put the lid down at all times, especially when flushing, to prevent airborne aerosolization of bacteria.


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FlashGordon said:*
Forget the seat.... Put the lid down at all times, especially when flushing, to prevent airborne aerosolization of bacteria. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Never thought about it that way...


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FlashGordon said:*
Forget the seat.... Put the lid down at all times, especially when flushing, to prevent airborne aerosolization of bacteria. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Saw something about this recently on "Mythbusters" on Discovery Channel. Results seemed to indicate that fecal coliform bacteria formed on toothbrushes far away from a toilet (the control group). Didn't seem to matter--you're in danger from bacteria regardless of the lid setting.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 20, 2004)

>>>Results seemed to indicate that fecal coliform bacteria formed on toothbrushes far away from a toilet (the control group). <<<

I should have died years ago then!


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TORCH_BOY said:*
I always get told off for leaving
the seat up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am always telling my wife that she needs to leave it up!


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 5, 2004)

if i can raise it...a woman can lower it.

equal rights...right?

Bob


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2004)

As I remember married life.....all men are created equal, women more so! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 5, 2004)

Butt bacteria are usually pretty harmless, nothing to worry about, except for the smell. If they weren't harmless, we'd all be dead.

I always try to leave the seat down or up and also leave the lid up or down, just to keep things interesting.

cheese


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Butt bacteria are usually pretty harmless, nothing to worry about, except for the smell. If they weren't harmless, we'd all be dead.

I always try to leave the seat down or up and also leave the lid up or down, just to keep things interesting.

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!!!

nothing like a little variety, eh cheesehead?

LOL 

Bob

ps dont get me started on the fecal-oral route of disease transmission, yuck!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 7, 2004)

Fancy French cheese and blue cheese, IIRC, are made from bacteria that originated from the toe jam of monks. Baby elephants eat their mothers manure to get colonized. Human infants are healthier when born vaginally, rather than the sterile technique of a C-section,...

LOL, will that get you started?

cheese


----------



## DrJ (Mar 7, 2004)

.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 8, 2004)

ROTFLOL, well said. Perhaps one of the best posts I've seen, but then again, I'm an idiot, still LOL.

cheese


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL!!!

wait till i tell my wife about the monk's toejam!!!

LOL!!!!

Bob


----------



## DrJ (Mar 8, 2004)

.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 8, 2004)

pb,

Yes, the monk's toejam story is one of the most disgusting things I've heard, but dang, those are some of the most incredible cheeses. I try not to think about it too much when I'm eating a pungent camambert.

drj,

The only reason I posted here, was that worrying about aerosolized bacteria (i.e. trying to protect yourself by putting the seat down) seemed so ridiculous that it was making me laugh, and then you had to take it up a notch and bring in the midgets.

cheese


----------



## Tony2001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thats funny, I always put the seat down, cushion or solid? I myself prefer cushion, and the bathroom tissue is always coming out of the top.


----------



## Eric_M (Mar 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PlayboyJoeShmoe said:*
But I put the damn seat and lid DOWN!


[/ QUOTE ]

Damn right.


----------



## gwbaltzell (Mar 11, 2004)

While this toilet doesn't completely solve the up down problem it does lower the seat gently, and solves some other problems. No TP needed. Of course it creates some other problems.


----------



## Double_A (Mar 25, 2004)

Flash -

I heard that a couple years ago. I never had much problem keeping the lid down but that one did it.

What I want to know is why is this a big deal for women? I was on a first date and was quizzed if I thought men should always put it down. I said yes, butt personally if it was my butt going into the drink I would take personal responsibility for making sure it was down and not relying on someone else. Not the desired response....

GregR


----------



## Bob Snow (Mar 28, 2004)

Toto makes a toilet seat that lets the lid down slowly.

http://www.totousa.com/toto/softclose.asp

Because it has a single continuous hinge, it is very stable - no side to side movement and also made of nice heavy plastic. They even have a video demonstrating the soft-close feature, which does not solve the problem of seat being left up.

For the ultimate solution, the American Standard PeaceKeeper has an interlock that prevents flushing unless the lid is down. I suspect this works for most guys, but the truly brutal types will probably just not flush, making the problem even more ugly.


----------

